

Flash Boys Raise Volatility in Wild New Treasury Market - dotluis
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/print/2014-11-18/flash-boys-invade-treasury-bond-market-in-new-era-of-volatility.html

======
nicknash
I find this article pretty void of content.

The title is a bit of a give way - to people who work in the space the "Flash
Boys" book is easy to see as atrociously inaccurate.

I recommend considering the detailed rebuttal to this type of article, as well
as that book in particular: "Flash Boys: Not so Fast"
[http://www.amazon.com/Flash-Boys-Insiders-Perspective-
High-F...](http://www.amazon.com/Flash-Boys-Insiders-Perspective-High-
Frequency-ebook/dp/B00P0QI2M2)

~~~
ewood
I also thought the title was pretty much click bait. The FT, WSJ and others
have more nuanced articles on the event. Most of the evidence seems to point
to falling liquidity setting up the conditions and the jitters around the end
of QE3 being the trigger. As for why there is falling liquidity it seems to be
multiple reasons including dealer banks rising aversion to risk, the fact that
market makers on private platforms aren't obligated to take volume, and
investors may be allocating away from fixed-income hedge funds. None of those
reasons point to some sort of "Flash Boys" HFT conspiracy, just the normal ebb
and flow of global markets.

